

101 Classic Computer Ads - Shengster
http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/08/08/101-classic-computer.html

======
inoop
Who's keeping up with the commodore?

[http://farm1.static.flickr.com/100/303363480_7cfe9c070a.jpg?...](http://farm1.static.flickr.com/100/303363480_7cfe9c070a.jpg?v=0)

